# some example solves



## rowehessler (Jan 5, 2012)

just a few example solves. I've been getting a lot of requests for this so I hope this helps everyone.


----------



## Brest (Jan 5, 2012)

1st solve - Red cross


Spoiler



R D2 R U2 B2 R F2 U B' R' B' U' F' D L' B' R2 D B

y x' // inspection 
U F' R' U F D' // cross 
U2 R' U' R // 1st pair 
y' (U U') R U' R' // 2nd pair 
(L' U' L L' U L) // pair / undo
d' U' L U L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
y L' U2 L // connect
(U' L' U L L' U' L U) // insert / undo
r U' r' F // 4th pair
R' U' R U' R' U R U x' R U' R' U x // OLL 
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U // PLL 
alg.garron


2nd solve - Green cross


Spoiler



B2 L2 B' D2 L F D U2 L2 U2 B' L2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 B2

x' y' // inspection 
B2 U D' L D L D2 // cross 
R U2 R' U' R U R' // 1st pair 
d' R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair 
U R U' R' L U2 L' // 3rd pair 
R U2' R' U R U R' // 4th pair 
R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' // OLL 
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL 
alg.garron


3rd solve - White cross


Spoiler



F2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 F R' D2 U L' R2 B F U B' D'

x2 // inspection 
U2 R' U F D // cross 
R U' R' U R' U' R // 1st pair 
R' F R F' L U2 L' // 2nd pair 
((U' R U R')3 (R U' R' U)3) // pair / undo
(R U' R' U)2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U2 L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 4th pair 
U' r2 D r' U' r D' r2' U r U r' // OLL 
U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL 
alg.garron


4th solve - Green cross


Spoiler



R2 F2 D U' F2 R2 U' R' U' B' R U' L' U2 F2 U B' D2 F2

x' y' // inspection 
R L' F' L // cross 
U' L U2 L' U' L U L' // 1st pair 
U' R L' U L R' // 2nd pair 
U R' F R F' R' U' R // 3rd pair 
U y L' U2 L U' L' U L // 4th pair 
U' r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL 
U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U2 // PLL 
alg.garron


5th solve - Blue cross


Spoiler



B2 U L2 B2 D2 B R' D B F2 L2 U' L' U F2 L2 R2 F'

x y' // inspection 
L D' R' D' // cross 
D L U L' D' // Xcross 
U' R' U R // 2nd pair 
L' U2 L U L' U' L // 3rd pair 
U (U' R U R2' F R F' R U' R' R U R' F R' F' R2 U' R' U) // pair / undo 
F U R U' R' F' R U' R' // 4th pair 
r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL 
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U // PLL 
alg.garron


6th solve - Green cross


Spoiler



R F2 L2 U2 R B D2 F' L D' U R F U2 L R' F2 D' L

U L U (x' y) r U' r' D // cross 
U2 R' U R L' U L // 1st pair 
y U2' (U' R' U2 R R' U2 R U) // pair / undo 
R' U R // 2nd pair 
y' U' R U2 R2' U' R // 3rd pair 
R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair 
U R' U' l' U R U' R' U R U' x' U R // OLL 
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2' // PLL 
alg.garron


7th solve - Green cross


Spoiler



F2 D2 U2 F' D2 B2 F2 L' R2 F2 R' D B L2 B' R2 B2 R' U2

x' y // inspection 
U' r U' R' U' x' D2 // cross 
L' U' L U' L' U L // 1st pair 
U2 R' L U' L' R // 2nd pair 
U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 3rd pair 
U2 F' U' F U' R U R' // 4th pair 
U2' r U R' U R U2' r' // OLL 
U' x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B' // PLLOL 
(x' y') U3 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL 
alg.garron


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Jan 5, 2012)

Brest said:


> 1st solve - Red cross
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Omg Brest what is this I dont even.. <3


----------



## otsyke (Jan 5, 2012)

thank you! To both rowe and brest!


----------



## CubExpert (Jan 5, 2012)

Very helpfull. Thanks Rowe!


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice solves. Could anyone link me to a place that has good, reliable F2L algs? Thanks.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jan 5, 2012)

awesome Rowe, thank you!


----------



## Goosly (Jan 5, 2012)

cubersmith said:


> Nice solves. Could anyone link me to a place that has good, reliable F2L algs? Thanks.


 
the wiki page has tons of F2L algs. But I would advice you to use intuitive F2L, and only look for algos for really hard cases. And then try to understand those algos, so you don't need to learn them.


----------



## teller (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for this, Rowe!

Interesting multi-slotting problem at ~ 4:45, maybe *L' U L R U' R' U2 R U' R'* ?


----------



## Selkie (Jan 6, 2012)

I always watch example solves of fast solvers with interest. Also being B/G Opp Neutral I was able to follow 5 of the solves very well  Picked up a couple of great tips from it, thanks


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 6, 2012)

teller said:


> Thanks for this, Rowe!
> 
> Interesting multi-slotting problem at ~ 4:45, maybe *L' U L R U' R' U2 R U' R'* ?


 
Can't watch the video so I just inversed your alg. What about (U') R U' R' L' U2 L U2 R U R'? Mine is technically one move shorter, yours is better because you can force OLL skips easier? I guess both are nice.
I'll have a more thorough look later.

Edit: Crap, I counted wrong, same length.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 6, 2012)

Why do you recommend switching to CN when it's something that you have never done?


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 6, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Why do you recommend switching to CN when it's something that you have never done?


 ? well i mentioned in the video that i know its hard to switch. but seeing as me and feliks are 1st and 2nd in the world i think its a pretty good indication that CN is beast. Also, we see first pairs in almost every solve, so its a pretty big advantage.


----------



## teller (Jan 6, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Can't watch the video so I just inversed your alg. What about (U') R U' R' L' U2 L U2 R U R'? Mine is technically one move shorter, yours is better because you can force OLL skips easier? I guess both are nice.
> I'll have a more thorough look later.
> 
> Edit: Crap, I counted wrong, same length.


Sorry, my alg stopped short of the 4th pair insert, so playing it backward by itself would give you the wrong case.

Here is a proper setup of the situation: L' U L R U R' U2 R U R' L' U' L

And solve: *L' U L R U' R' U2 R U' R' L' U' L*


----------



## Kyle™ (Jan 6, 2012)

@Rowe -- For avoiding bad OLL's, did you know ZBF2L before you starting doing this, or just intuitive? I found it really easy to do this after learning a handful of ZBF2L cases. I always thought people who knew full OLL wouldn't care though...Guess I was wrong!
Change thread to "some mistake solves".


----------



## Mal (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks Rowe!


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 6, 2012)

These are awesome! You explain a lot and this is much more helpful than those videos that just say "I would build my cross like this. I see this case. While doing that I saw these. I'll solve these two. Last pair. OLL PLL. Ok, next solve. Subscribe to me."


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 6, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> but seeing as me and feliks are 1st and 2nd in the world i think its a pretty good indication that CN is beast. Also, we see first pairs in almost every solve, so its a pretty big advantage.


 
Already being CN and switching to CN are very different things.


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 7, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Already being CN and switching to CN are very different things.


 
And, like I said in the video, I know that. I said IF YOU CAN i recommend switching, or something along those lines i think.


----------



## bamilan (Jan 7, 2012)

They don't look even close to normal speedsolves 
Could you do a normal solving video using those scrambles? I am just interested in if you would use the same solution.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Jan 7, 2012)

bamilan said:


> They don't look even close to normal speedsolves
> Could you do a normal solving video using those scrambles? I am just interested in if you would use the same solution.


 
Rowe DID mention in the video somewhere close to the end that he too is in the process of trying to incorporate these little tiny tricks/techniques into his regular speedsolves. He mentioned he still uses lots of rotations and stuff in his regular solves.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 8, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> And, like I said in the video, I know that. I said IF YOU CAN i recommend switching, or something along those lines i think.


 
Not quite.

I'm was just saying that it's odd to recommend something that hasn't been shown to ever work.


----------



## MalusDB (Jan 8, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Not quite.
> 
> I'm was just saying that it's odd to recommend something that hasn't been shown to ever work.


 
That's a negative attitude if I ever seen one. The only thing stopping people learning to be CN is laziness. If you are intimidated by the learning curve then that's your own problem as a cuber, not a flaw with the actual change.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 8, 2012)

MalusDB said:


> That's a negative attitude if I ever seen one.



I am simply being realistic.



MalusDB said:


> The only thing stopping people learning to be CN is laziness.



How can you possibly think that this is correct?



MalusDB said:


> If you are intimidated by the learning curve then that's your own problem as a cuber, not a flaw with the actual change.


 
This is nothing to do with my own style, so this seems quite a random comment to add.


----------

